# 105 temp



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

I can't figure out what's wrong with my goat.. She has a105ish temp but.. During the day she doesn't eat much alfalfa but at night will eat an entire bail.. In the day she is very sluggish but can run to the milk stand at night.. Usually she isn't like this so I am doing nutridrench and probios paste.. Any idea what it could be? Also stool is good I did fecal and just had ppm worm load which I treated for.. And no discharge out of front or back


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like pueumonia...it can come on quick...I would treat with either tylan 200 1 cc per 25# every 12 hours (OTC) or Nuflor (RX) 3 cc per 100 #...both SUb Q I would also give banamine if you have any to help reduce the fever and B complex for the stress...add electrolytes to keep her hydrated

Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses ( or what you have on hand or honey)
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I agree or Nuflor and Banamine is good to use for pnemonia


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

I got some nuflor.. Have a little hesitation on giving it.. Anyone have bad reactions from giving nuflor?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At what time of the day did you take the temp? Is it hot where you are?


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

7pm and we live in south florida. I milk at 630 am so I am thinking I will check temp again in the morning


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No reaction...Its always worked good and I have used it on very young kids...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would not waituntil morning to treat...they can go down hill very fast...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, hope you started Nuflor yesterday.

I as well, have used Nuflor, on very young kids with no issues.

How are things today?


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Things aren't the best with Martha Washington... I started nuflor and nutridrench.. This morning she had one eye shut and still only sometimes will open it.. Might be she scratched it.. Not red or puss.. During the day she looks rough but at night right now I let her out and she is grazing on grass..I hope and pray she pulls through.. Still high 105 ish temp


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give her some Banamine to help reduce her fever...withher eye..if you wash it with a soft warm rag..try to take a look...she might have debree in it...look for white cloud or red ulcer...her grazing is encouraging ... b complex will help with the stress of feeling ill


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Early 6am temp was 100 this morning.. All eyes open and ran to the milk stand.. Still gave nuflor but appears to be looking better


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

100 is a bit low 101.3 is the low end of normal, but maybe its just the morning cool...give Nuflor for five full days even if she feels better,,,.so she dont relaps...Im so happy she if doing well...great Job!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad, there is improvement, keep up the good work 

After treatment, I would give probiotics and Fortified vit B complex shot, to build the rumen after antibiotics.

Maybe wait a day or so after last treatment.


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Thanks all! I was worried..besides being my best milker she is our first goat and we really care for her and our little 4 goat herd.. So I got the nuflor on the "underground".. Does anyone have any recommendations on how I can order the vet prescribed meds? Where I live there just isn't any good goat vets


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> If one doesn't have a vet, then contact VetServUSA in North Carolina. They have LEGAL vets on staff in every state. They can get a prescription for her and ship it to her. Talk with owner Doug Peck.
> 5925 Ten-Ten Rd Apex, NC 27539
> (919) 661-0075


many have to find out side sources when vets dont help : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have to go to a vet, who deals with goats. Make an appointment, take a goat in, to have a vet look her over, even if, it is for a health certificate, lice problem ect. A vet legally has to have a vet/patient client relationship, in order to subscribe RX meds. So that is the only way.


----------

